# The rat cage situation - again.



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Our boys, Mearlin and Mohawk are getting pretty big, pretty fast.
I've looked EVERYWHERE. Kijiji, in the paper, even craigslist. I can't find a **** thing. There's no good sized cages in Windsor that are cheap. My pet store wants $349 plus tax for a 2 level critternation. I could convert a bird cage, but they're all $150+. I want them in something BIG.
So I have a plan. I really put a lot of though into it this morning. I'm going to build a cage. It will be MUCH cheaper for me. The most expensive thing could be the wood. I'll need 1/2" x 1/2" wire, 2x2's, the tools, etc. I'm going about the same building plan as a rat rack, but making it look like a rat cage.
The dimensions are a bit iffy, but I want to make it either:

35" width x 20" depth x 42" height. This one could probably hold 4 - 5 rats.
OR
25" width x 18" depth x 38" height. This one could hold 2 - 3.

I'm still not sure if I want to get more rats or not. If I do I would like to make more cages or build two levels. If I did two levels I would try to keep things under 5 ft, since I'm only 5'0".

If I make a double level, the dimensions would be..

40" width x 18" depth x 30" height. It says it could hold 3 - 6 rats, but I would probably do 3 - 5 since it will only have one shelf.

Also, when I do the shelves. I'm thinking that if I do them I'm going to want to make... floors; like in a shelf converted rat cage. Cut a square in the floor and bring up a ramp or rope. It would give much more floor space, but make cleaning harder. It's hard to decide on. I can also do two 15" wide shelves on either side, leaving 10" in between them.

I need some serious comments and answers.

What kinds of paint can I use to make it so the pee doesn't soak into the wood?
Should I make a double level cage or two separate ones? 
If I make them, should I try to make them taller?
Should I use cheap stick-on tile for the floor or would bathroom tile be better?
How could I get the fleece to stay?
Should I make the bottom of the cage slide out to clean or should I just make huge doors and go inside it to clean?
Will 2x2's be strong enough?
What woods will be safe?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Opening doors would be easiest to clean with. Single cages might be easier to take outside for cleaning. 

Just so you know, rats could chew out of a cage that has a wood frame.


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

Can you order a cage online? The critter nation comes way cheaper than that on quite a few websites. Amazon has a super pet my first home for exotics for eighty dollars and free shipping that is more than big enough for two boys. Martins also makes quality cages for a reasonable price. I feel like once you tally up the time and cost of materials it would be easier and more cost effective to shop around for a metal cage. Wood gets nasty quick and they can and will chew it. If you have your heart set on building one I've heard that laminate bookshelves are pretty easy to convert, the dapper rat website has a good example of a huge one and instructions on how they made it.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Wood will be chewed, even if painted or sealed. There's safe paint you can use, but I don't think any paint is going to keep chewed wood pee-free for long. 

If you go for it, though, I'd go for a double level that's easy to partition off into 2 separate cages if need be. That's a brilliant part of the Critter Nation, and I love the feature. I don't have to remove anyone for cleaning, just shoo them all to one level or another and block it off. 

If you're in Windsor, could you come across to a Petsmart or Petco in the Detroit area and pick up a cage, or would the duty kill you getting back across with it? Ebay is an option, too - I know a lot of sellers ship all over the world and you can get a Cage World cage there pretty reasonably.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I was like you once too, heart set on a grotto style cage, cost savings, DYI, I ignored all the advice of don't bother. Mine wasn't great (a converted kitchen dressor), I ended up buying a cage. I'd say just buy a cage, purpose built, made for rats, much less hassle  

(Or DYI, it's fun).


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

1a1a said:


> I was like you once too, heart set on a grotto style cage, cost savings, DYI, I ignored all the advice of don't bother. Mine wasn't great (a converted kitchen dressor), I ended up buying a cage. I'd say just buy a cage, purpose built, made for rats, much less hassle
> 
> (Or DYI, it's fun).


LOL, this is probably the best advice yet! 

I really wanted to do something similar for my finches - kept looking at old armoires and thinking how cool it would look. Then after cleaning plastic and wire for a few months, I decided to stick with what I have. 

Would have looked really cool, though.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah. My boys don't seem to chew, though. It's odd but they only chew their toys. :<
And I don't have a passport, and those are expensive. I don't think anyone wants to do it for me, since I don't really know anyone that would... 
How much would a cage from petsmart or petco be?


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh, I forgot about the new requirement, sorry. 

Something suitable from Petco or Petsmart would probably be in the neighborhood of $80-$90. I believe both ship internationally, but there would be additional customs charges you'd want to check out in advance.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Pitter I have a friend who drives up to Canada every month where in canada are you?


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

RatzRUs said:


> Pitter I have a friend who drives up to Canada every month where in canada are you?


I live in Windsor, just across from Detroit, MI. I live right downtown so both the bridge and tunnel entrances are a 5 - 10 min drive to my house.
I just need a cage soon, too. The boys are getting real big and their cage is becoming real small. Lol.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Good news! My girlfriend and I bought a new cage for the boys. It's 30" wide x 19" deep x 37" long. It's got bottom level, second level and a shelf. Downside is that it's bar space is 1", but many people house their rats in a ferret nation so I figured it was fine. They're still a bit too small to fit in it, so we're waiting a little longer. They can just barely fit through, and even though we think they can't we're keeping them in their cage for now. <3


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep, 'just barely' means they can. lol Some cover their FNs with hardware cloth, which is a wire mesh you can buy at the home improvement store. It comes in rolls and you can get it coated so it doesn't smell or scratch the bars of your cage. Cut to size and attach with zip ties, then you can remove it when you want to.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll keep them in their cage until big enough. They come out a lot, anyway.  Another week and I'm sure the boys will be bigger.. they've grown so fast. @[email protected]
And they can fit until just before their ears and seem to get stuck, lol.


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

Have you looked at Martin's Rat Cages? The most expensive one is $215 plus shipping and it's usually about $20 for it. Its measurements are: 30" x 18" x 60" with a 3 1/2" deep plastic pan. It has seven levels: four balconies and 2 full floors. 6 ramps The one that is cheaper, but still would hold about 3 big male rats is $125. Measurements are 30" x 18" x 36" with a 3 1/2" deep plastic pan, also. It has three ramps, two balconies and one full middle floor. There are many more cages to choose from, those are just the biggest. This guy also has a bunch of other stuff that you might want to take a look at. The sides are made of wire mesh so even a small rat wont escape and it is much better than using wood for their cage, and it saves you a lot of money. Might want to look into these cages.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

ilovemyfatcat said:


> Have you looked at Martin's Rat Cages? The most expensive one is $215 plus shipping and it's usually about $20 for it. Its measurements are: 30" x 18" x 60" with a 3 1/2" deep plastic pan. It has seven levels: four balconies and 2 full floors. 6 ramps The one that is cheaper, but still would hold about 3 big male rats is $125. Measurements are 30" x 18" x 36" with a 3 1/2" deep plastic pan, also. It has three ramps, two balconies and one full middle floor. There are many more cages to choose from, those are just the biggest. This guy also has a bunch of other stuff that you might want to take a look at. The sides are made of wire mesh so even a small rat wont escape and it is much better than using wood for their cage, and it saves you a lot of money. Might want to look into these cages.


no offense, but, why are you grave digging posts to advertise for martins cages? Lol.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

My thought exactly. I clearly stated I have a cage. It's the SAME size. Oh, not to mention I got it for $60.
*cough* I suggest looking into more important posts than old ones.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> no offense, but, why are you grave digging posts to advertise for martins cages? Lol.


This is obviously spam. I think everyone here should write to Martins and let them know that this type of advertising is disrespectful, rude & annoying and they should fire whoever thought it was a good idea.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Whoa...what did I miss? How do you know whether or not a post is spam??

(Confused!)

Not unusual for me though, LMAO!


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

shawnalaufer said:


> Whoa...what did I miss? How do you know whether or not a post is spam??
> 
> (Confused!)
> 
> Not unusual for me though, LMAO!


I think this isn't the only old post to be bumped talking about old cages, not to mention the original poster said they already got one. (I think this is why anyway).


----------

